# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Fukushima instala la mayor turbina eólica marina de japón

## termopar

> 20 junio, 2015 reve
> 
> *Energías renovables en Japón: Fukushima instala los mayores aerogeneradores, tras sufrir la pesadilla de la energía nuclear.*
> 
> La mayor turbina eólica marina del mundo comenzará sus operaciones de prueba a partir del mes de septiembre en la costa de la prefectura japonesa de Fukushima , sede de la central nuclear devastada por el tsunami de 2011, informó este miércoles el Gobierno nipón.
> 
> 
> Esta turbina flotante, de unos 220 metros de altura y con capacidad para generar 7.000 kilovatios, es parte de un proyecto del Gobierno nipón para el desarrollo de varias plantas eólicas “offshore” (sobre el agua) en todo el archipiélago.
> 
> ...


ref: http://www.evwind.com/2015/06/20/fuk...rina-de-japon/

----------


## termopar

Este proyecto entra dentro de una proyecto general de más envergadura para la región de Fukushima:




> *Fukushima quiere ser 100% renovable en 2040*
> Antonio Barrero F.
> Lunes, 24 de febrero de 2014
> 
> Los socios fundadores de la iniciativa global Go 100% RE han felicitado a la prefectura de Fukushima por su decisión de apostar por un 100% de autosuficiencia energética a partir de fuentes renovables. Promovida por, entre otras entidades, la Asociación Mundial de la Energía Eólica, el instituto alemán Fraunhofer y el Institute for Sustainable Energy Policies de Japón, Go 100% RE, emprendimiento que surgiera en San Francisco (California) en abril de 2013, presume de ser la primera iniciativa de carácter global que apuesta por un Modelo Renovable 100%. Pues bien, para materializar ese modelo en el Horizonte 2040, Fukushima abrirá en unos días su propio Instituto de la Energía Renovable (36.500 metros cuadrados), en el que prevé ejecutar labores de I+D en materia de hidrógeno, eólica, lámina delgada (FV) y energía geotérmica (véanse ofertas laborales). En España, entre tanto, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde el viernes a la reapertura de Garoña, nuclear gemela de la central siniestrada en la prefectura japonesa.
> 
> Fukushima quiere ser 100% renovable en 2040
> 
> La decisión de la prefectura de Fukushima, en la que residen aproximadamente dos millones de personas, ha sido felicitada por los promotores de Go 100% RE en el marco de la tercera edición de la conferencia internacional Community Power de Fukushima, evento que ha organizado en la ciudad japonesa el Institute for Sustainable Energy Policies (ISEP). Según informa la World Wind Energy Association (que es una de las organizaciones impulsoras de Go 100% RE), tras la catástrofe nuclear desencadenada por el tsunami de marzo de 2011, las autoridades de la zona han adoptado el lema "El futuro, a partir de Fukushima" y han apostado por emprender la transición hacia un modelo energético 100% limpio. "Al unirse al movimiento global de ciudades, comunidades, regiones y países que han emprendido su transición hacia un modelo energético 100% renovable -ha explicado el secretario general de WWEA, Stefan Gsänger- Fukushima está emitiendo una señal muy importante a todo el mundo". Gsänger ha añadido que son cada vez más los lugares de todo el mundo en los que es "técnica y económicamente viable" esa transición.
> ...


ref: http://www.energias-renovables.com/a...-2040-20140222

Al final, los que sufren las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear, acaban cambiando de opinión. Y los demás?

----------

NoRegistrado (10-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los demás, que no pasa nada...
Pero la realidad es que sí pasa. Hasta cuando?? Nadie lo sabe...

*Nuevas fugas en Fukushima tras el paso del tifón Etau*

http://www.abc.es/sociedad/20150910/...509100909.HTML




> Tepco dice que el agua contaminada que ha ido a parar al Pacífico tiene «bajos niveles de radiactividad» y no supone riesgo medioambiental


 Claro, claro, si lo dice TEPCO, que ha mentido durante todo el proceso, nos quedamos más tranquilos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (10-sep-2015)

----------

